# Ruiz Vs Johnson



## GouRonin (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought that the Lewis/Tyson fight was one of the worst title bouts I have seen in a while but then along comes the Ruix/Johnson fight and I now am certain that the heavyweight division has gone to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 31, 2002)

Granted.

When i watch great middleweight boxers, like Bernard Hopkins, Vernon Forrest, Shane Mosley, Kostya TSzyu...i wonder, why the hell is the heavyweight class still considered the "premier" class?

Middleweight boxing is such a supreme display of speed, skill and power. I'd take middles over the big boys for beautiful boxing anyday.

And when Butterbean and Larry Holmes floundering around a ring for 10 rounds is considered a match, then i know i'm right.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> *Granted.
> When i watch great middleweight boxers, like Bernard Hopkins, Vernon Forrest, Shane Mosley, Kostya TSzyu...i wonder, why the hell is the heavyweight class still considered the "premier" class?
> Middleweight boxing is such a supreme display of speed, skill and power. I'd take middles over the big boys for beautiful boxing anyday.
> And when Butterbean and Larry Holmes floundering around a ring for 10 rounds is considered a match, then i know i'm right.  *



YOU SIR ARE A GENIOUS!

Everyone else needs to read this post. Dear God, I used to feel alone. Thank you! Thank you! THANK YOU!


----------



## tarabos (Aug 1, 2002)

I  think you'll find a lot of people that will agree with your opinions on the middleweight vs. heavyweight deal, myself included. but as long as we have the Don King types walking the earth, these big money heavyweight slugfests will always take top billing. money talks more than ever in professional boxing, and it's not going to get any better. i still have much respect for the fighters, especially the ones who are going to have their lives ruined by Don King. 

on the tyson/lewis fight....usually i get a kick out of seeing a person pummeled into submission, especially a low-life like tyson, but that mockery of a fight was just plain boring, and i'm glad i didn't pay any money for it.

don't worry though, i have to think that true boxing fans and boxers will know good boxing when they see it.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 1, 2002)

You've renewed my faith in the boxing fans of the world.


----------



## Baoquan (Aug 1, 2002)

> YOU SIR ARE A GENIOUS!




Aaawwww...you're just sayin' that...


----------



## sweeper (Aug 1, 2002)

the problem isn't so much boxing fans that know a little about the sport, but rather people who don't realy understand boxing, it's hard to attract new followers when all that people know is that tyson likes to bite people, and the people you do attract aren't the people that would apreciate a real match, they just want to see people bludgeoned into a bloody mess. without new fans boxing won't make as much money and it will get harder and harder to see a good fight.


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 1, 2002)

This is interesting. It seems that the smart people are gravitating to this thread. We'd better dispurse before they try and tag us with tracking devices one by one and set us free in the wild again to track our patterns.


----------



## sweeper (Aug 1, 2002)

hmm..  but than again who would "they" be and how would they mannage to outsmart us?


----------



## Baoquan (Aug 1, 2002)

Isn't it obvious? Its *Them *. And they're sneaky b@st@rds with unlimited resources and agents everywhere.

Plus, they'll distract you with beer and nekkid women. Works on me every time.....

Damn the Fox Network!!


----------



## sweeper (Aug 1, 2002)

hmm...  well the way I see it if they wana tag me with a tracking device, it's a small price to pay for lotsa beer and naked women


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *Its Them . And they're sneaky b@st@rds with unlimited resources and agents everywhere.
> *



No one is watching. Carry on.


----------

